# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] SERVICE CONNOISSER….

## east electronics

SERVICE CONNOISSER
οΚ Aς δουμε και κατι διαφορετικο μια φορα β¦Αρχαιο πικαπ ομως κυκλοφορουν πολλα
Στις μερες μας υπαρχει ενα come back του μαυρου πλαστικου δισκου το οποιο καπως ετσι αντιμετωπιζουν οι νεοτεροι ανθρωποι ως come back .

Για τους πιο παλιους αυτο δεν υφισταται το πικαπ και το βινυλιο ηταν παντα εκει που ηταν και απλα σημερα οι νεοι που εχασαν την εποχη του λογο CD, ξεκινανε απο την αρχη και μετα το πρωτο σοκ μπαινουν και αυτοι πολυ πιο μεσα στην φιλοσοφια , τον εθισμο και το μαμουνι που λενε στο χωριο μου .
Θαυμαζω μελη , φιλους , συνεργατες και συναδελφους που πηγαινουν την δουλεια μας πολλες φορες κυριολεκτικα στον ουρανο απο πλευρας σερβις και κοσμετικων παρεμβασεων αλλα και το ηχητικο μερος πολλα επιπεδα πιο πανω Μπραβο παιδια !!!

Το συγεκρριμενο πικαπ ειναι μια μαλλον απλη κατασκευη , κινηση με ιμαντα ,ενα αρκετα βαρυ πλατω επιπεδου Thorens , ενα μοτερ αντιστοιχης τεχνολογιας περιπου οπως τα Thorens με την μονη διαφορα οτι στα Thorens ξερουμε ποιος τους εδωσε τον κινητηρα ( δυστυχως ) ενω σε αυτα οχι . Θα μου αρεσε να πιστευω οτι το μοτερ κατασκευαστηκε για αυτους .

Το πουλευ ειναι ξεκαθαρη τορνοδουλεια αντιστοιχα και η αλλαγη στροφων εχει ενα αρχεγονο συστημα το οποιο προυποθετει αρκετα μεγαλη ελαστικοτητα στον Ιμαντα για να φυγει απο τις 33 στις 45 γιατη η διαφορα στην διαμετρο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη β¦Στα Ιαπωνικα πικαπ το πουλευ των 33 στροφων συνηθως ειναι 4,5mm παχος στις 45 λιγο πιο πολυ ενω στα CONNOISSER οι 33 στροφες προυποθετουν ενα πουλευ διαμετρου 35 mm περιπου .
Ο συγκεκριμενος αποτελει προβλημα να τον βρει καποιος.
Δεν υπαρχει καπου σε αυτη την διαμετρο και δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει καπου σε υλικο τετοιο ωστε να εχει αρκετη ελαστικοτητα που χρειαζεται για να μεταπηδησει απο 33 σε 45 αλλα παραλληλα να μην πιεζει την αναρτηση του μοτερ και αρα φτανουμε και απο εκει στο σημειο που δεν αλλαζει 33/45
Βρηκαμε υλικο κατασκευασμενο απο σιλικονγ και αρα η ελαστικοτητα του ειναι εξαιρετικη μαζι με τεραστια αντοχη και ετσι ο ιμαντας κατασκευαζεται στο χερι για αυτο και για οποιοδηποτε αλλο χρειαστει που δεν εχει ανταλλακτικο .


Απολαυσα την πατεντα που εχουν αυτα τα πικαπ οπου ο διακοπτης που δινει την εκκινηση εχει και ενα μηχανικο μερος το οποιο με το που πατας τον διακοπτη δινεις μια μηχανικη ωθηση στο πλατω για να μην βασανιζεται η καθυστερει το μοτερ να πιασει τις στροφες του β¦Brutal αλλα δουλευει μια χαρα .
Ο βραχιονας ειναι κατασκευασμενος απο αυτους αλλα την πληροφορια αυτη δεν την εχω επιβεβαιωσει β¦Πηγαζει απο την λογικη οτι τον βραχιονα αυτον δεν θυμαμαι να τον εχω ξαναδει σε αλλο πικαπ .


Στην ηλικα που ειναι καταλαβαινουμε οτι οι αναρτησεις του κινητηρα ειναι για πεταμα αν δεν εχουν ηδη εξαυλωθει απο πανω , τα καλωδια απο οξειδωμενα εως σαπια και θελουν σιγουρα αντικατασταση /
Οι στροφες ειναι σταθεροτατες , η γωνια του βραχιονα ειναι αριστη και σωστα υπολογισμενη , το σφαλμα αναγνωσης ειναι το μικροτερο δυνατο β¦.
*

Το αποτελεσμα ?*

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω , αναρτησης πικαπ ειναι και εχει την φιλοσοφια ενος Thorens TD 166 αλλα οχι, ουτε οι αναρτησεις ειναι ιδιες ουτε το πλινθ .
Παρολα αυτα οσο μπορεσα να το ακουσω για την ηλικια του παιζει αξιοπρεπως μεν αλλα φαση το παω στο συστημα μου να το αφησω εκει μια εβδομαδα για πιο λεπτομερη αξιολογηση οχι δεν παιζει με τιποτα .
για αγορα μεταχειρισμενου το θεωρω απιθανο ,
Απο πλευρας σερβις τα παντα ειναι εφικτα εκτος απο προβλημα σε κινητηρα το οποιο παρολα αυτα και παρολη την ηλικια του για την ωρα δεν εχει σκασει ουτε ενα .
Ηχητικα οπως περιγραψα πιο πανω


καλη συνεχεια
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

Airgeorge (14-10-21), andyferraristi (14-10-21), george Mp (14-10-21), georgis (14-10-21)

----------

